# Wool Clothing



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Let's say, hypothetically, of course, that you were wearing wool bloomers and had a cotton dress over them. Would you have static cling like you would with other fabrics? How about wool bloomers and polyester dress? Or any other combination? Or cotton bloomers and wool dress? Or wool bloomers and wool dress? My basic question is does wool have the same static cling problem as other fabrics?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ginny, I think I'd rather wear cotton bloomers and a wool dress, than to attract static electric shocks to my, um, bloomers. Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL! I have a horrible problem with static cling. I hate to go to the grocery store and have my dress stick to my legs and work its way into a bunch between my legs. :ashamed: I was wondering if a wool dress would do that and what to wear underneath it to prevent it.

So, are you saying that cotton does not cause static cling? I don't know, I don't think I have any cotton dresses right now, mostly blends.

All these thoughts are going through my mind because I am thinking of making ALL of my clothing and I will use wool and cotton, maybe linen. I make all of my outer clothing, but I have yet to make a whole lot of my underclothing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Take a little fabric softner and put with water in a spray bottle. Spray (very lightly) your leggins.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

A squirt of hairspray will take care of static cling also, or a rub or two with a dryer sheet.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

When I was a child, my Mother used to knit long stockings for me for during cold weather. The itch drove me *crazy*!
Has wool texture improved?

stef


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my, yes, synthetic fabrics cause static. Many years ago, I started only buying 100% cotton clothing, I think socks were about the only thing that had a little nylon or whatever in it. We NEVER have any problem with static unless it's something synthetic. I don't even use dryer sheets or fabric softener. I save my kids' polar fleece jackets that my mom made for a separate wash cycle by themselves. And I hang them to dry, so they don't get all staticky. Wool, on the other hand, makes static too, if it's next to silk or something synthetic. But it doesn't with cotton. Go figure. It has something to do with electrons. Same as rubbing a balloon on your head. 

I make slips out of cotton flannel, I love them during the winter!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Stef,

Wool has never bothered me. Of course, they say that wool that is processed at home doesn't have the same itch factor that commercial wool does, because of the chemicals used in the washing and finished, etc. Also, there are some wools that are softer than others.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I wear skirts a lot, and the times I have trouble with static is when pantyhose and nylon slips are involved! 
My solution is a muslin slip (i.e.. cotton) and if I feel I MUST wear those stupid hose then I wear more of a satiny slip. Unless it is really cold I don't wear hose, well sometimes I dont when it is cold! ha!

Anyway, if your making skirts and worry about static try denim or heavier cottons, they seem not to have much static cling. A wool skirt lined with something would probably not have much static either.
Personally, if I was making undergarments I would go with cotton, for bloomers or slips or even bras. But then, I live in the south. I would think wool would suffocate a person.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, for underthings, I was thinking cotton or linen. But, I may, for winter, like some wool undies of some sort.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

My wool blend socks get static I rub hand cream on my legs then my hands over the socks after I have them on. Helps some.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with Nellie. No controlled studies to prove anything, but my hunch is that synthetics are the problem, not the natural fibers.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Wool Undies?:teehee: I don't think I would worry about the static! More about the SCRATCHIN!! :baby04:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Humburger said:


> Let's say, hypothetically, of course, that you were wearing wool bloomers and had a cotton dress over them. Would you have static cling like you would with other fabrics? How about wool bloomers and polyester dress? Or any other combination? Or cotton bloomers and wool dress? Or wool bloomers and wool dress? My basic question is does wool have the same static cling problem as other fabrics?


Let's say, hypothetically that there were buttons on the bloomers that you put wool leggings onto. Would anyone know you have bloomers on?


----------

